
The "Like" bribe - johns
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2011/01/the_like_bribe.php
======
luckyisgood
Kawasaki offers to trade a completely free ebook for a "Like" on his new
Facebook page. Carr - the blogger who wrote this post - calls Kawasaki
"completely corrupt" for it.

You get a free book. The author must have spent thousands of hours working on
that book. All you give in return for the free ebook is one Like. It's like
trading an ebook for subscribing to some newsletter (nobody's writing blog
posts on that subject anymore, Facebook is all the fuss lately).

Let's burn Kawasaki for his sins! All this, coming from Carr, a published
author. I don't see a Facebook icon on his website, he probably don't even
have a Facebook page. I would love to see how Carr intends to promote his new
Facebook page, if he ever creates one. After all, he claims that internet
makes us stupid.

